# Karate GI newbie question



## android (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi there

Just started shotokan karate at the ripe old age of 51[emoji12],     any recommendation for nice Gi
I have ordered 100% cotton 14ounce from Cimac.   Japanese cut

I have no idea on this brand although I wanted to just see if that weight might feel too heavy... 

Thanks [emoji120] 
Andy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

android said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just started shotokan karate at the ripe old age of 51[emoji12],     any recommendation for nice Gi
> I have ordered 100% cotton 14ounce from Cimac.   Japanese cut
> ...


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Ask your instructor


----------



## Ryan_ (Jun 9, 2018)

Not heard of Cimac - My instructors always seem to recommend Blitz though. Weight probably won't feel heavy - seems to be pretty typical for 14oz.


----------



## android (Jun 9, 2018)

Ryan_ said:


> Not heard of Cimac - My instructors always seem to recommend Blitz though. Weight probably won't feel heavy - seems to be pretty typical for 14oz.


Yes blitz is always popular,    have you seen the senshei GI??   Very nice and very expensive [emoji13]

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 9, 2018)

android said:


> Yes blitz is always popular,    have you seen the senshei GI??   Very nice and very expensive [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I haven’t seen the Seishin gi, but several people on another forum I participate on own/owned it and thought it was very overpriced.

There are far better brands for far less money.  I’m in a hurry, so I’ll respond more later.


----------



## Ryan_ (Jun 9, 2018)

android said:


> Yes blitz is always popular,    have you seen the senshei GI??   Very nice and very expensive [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I searched it after you mentioned it - There are so many for considerably lower prices which will also last 10 years +, I do not understand why someone would buy one at that price.


----------



## android (Jun 9, 2018)

I know very expensive 

I just want to see what this looks and feels like tomorrow,    if no good peace of cake to return 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cimac-Giko...ements=p_4:Cimac&pi=SL140_SY180_CR0,0,140,180

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Also have to say shouldn't you have asked advice /before/ ordering one. Not much point asking for advice when you've already bought one lol, that's like me asking for opinions on a martial art club after paying the membership fee


----------



## android (Jun 9, 2018)

Not really ,   just thought I would ask
Have I broken a martial arts law [emoji46]

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 11, 2018)

android said:


> Not really ,   just thought I would ask
> Have I broken a martial arts law [emoji46]


Nah, you're good.  Never hurts to ask if you have a question.  I bought many a gi when starting out, returned many too.  Even if you like the one you ordered, it doesn't hurt to have choices.


----------



## android (Jun 12, 2018)

Cheers 
Its a really nice GI by the way - fairly heavy (140z) but I quite like the fit
Japanese cut - so short in the legs and arms

if its too heavy I might just get a lighter one- adidas or something similar


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 12, 2018)

If you like it, just keep it. You can always get a lighter one. Having more than one allows you to rotate sets between washes and classes. 

I have 2 sets of dobok that I’m rotating this way. One is in my bag for the day’s classes and the other is hanging to dry after being washed after classes.


----------

